# Advice on durable mod



## shaheedtait (7/9/20)

Hey guys.

I will be in the market for a new mod at the end of the month.

I need suggestions on a rugged mod like the GeekVape Aegis etc. Single battery
I constantly drop my mod so need something that can take a punch. I currently use a Vaporesso Armour Pro that is pretty much falling apart after about a year. 

Thanks in advance

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NecroticAngel (7/9/20)

My mechman 80w has taken many many knocks and is still completely fine  only had it a few months though, the whole thing is made from solid metal so I think its going to be fine on the next 100 drops too


----------



## TheSubieVaper (7/9/20)

shaheedtait said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I will be in the market for a new mod at the end of the month.
> 
> ...


i had a voopoo Drag v1 that i used as my daily driver for about a year and a half i think , great little mod , their paint is just horrible ...so i would go for the silver version

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (7/9/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> My mechman 80w has taken many many knocks and is still completely fine  only had it a few months though, the whole thing is made from solid metal so I think its going to be fine on the next 100 drops too



This is what an acquaintance needs! She started vaping just before lockdown, using an EGO AIO ECO for nic salts. Since then she has had to buy a replacement glass three times, because the device rolls off the table. A short while ago I suggested that she gets something that doesn't roll, so she bought a Vaporesso Renova and the pouch, so she can wear it around her neck.

I saw her the other day and enquired how it was going. She told me she's not sure ... she's "waiting for it to dry." What now, I wondered? Turns out she left it in her jacket pocket, which she then put in the washing machine. If it still works, I'll recommend it here!!!

This poor girl. I've never known someone who is so hard on mods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## shaheedtait (7/9/20)

Lol wow. Well I've dropped this mod to the poit the battery door bent and batteries are dented in at the base. Not once did my beloved Zeus get so much as a crack in the glass. Nearly 2 years old and i still have the spare glass it came with

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (8/9/20)

2 ways of going either the armoured Aegis type route or the featherweight route where the mod no longer falls but floats gently to the deck when dropped!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stew (8/9/20)

shaheedtait said:


> Lol wow. Well I've dropped this mod to the poit the battery door bent and batteries are dented in at the base. Not once did my beloved Zeus get so much as a crack in the glass. Nearly 2 years old and i still have the spare glass it came with
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


According to everything I have read about batteries. No dents and plastic wraps must be in good condition. Just saying.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/9/20)

shaheedtait said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I will be in the market for a new mod at the end of the month.
> 
> ...



If you want something rugged and IP rated, go for the Aegis range, or the Jackaroo.

If you just want something sturdy, go for the Argus GT (dual 18650 but small and light) or even the Vapor Storm Puma (Baby - for single 18650).

If you can find a Uwell Nunchaku (v1) or the Mechman 80w... they wont die on you any time soon and if you drop it the tiles gets up and moves away to expose soft soil underneath, because they'll f#ck up a tile in no time flat...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (8/9/20)

Timwis said:


> 2 ways of going either the armoured Aegis type route or the featherweight route where the mod no longer falls but floats gently to the deck when dropped!!!


I was being deadly serious any of my VaporStorm mods for example i could throw across the room (not that i actually spend my days throwing mods about) and they wouldn't land with a big enough thud to disturb any of the internals, featherweight mods are ideal for times when dropping a mod is a distinct possibility!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## CJB85 (8/9/20)

Timwis said:


> I was being deadly serious any of my VaporStorm mods for example i could throw across the room (not that i actually spend my days throwing mods about) and they wouldn't land with a big enough thud to disturb any of the internals, featherweight mods are ideal for times when dropping a mod is a distinct possibility!


The original Tesla WYE would also fit well into this category.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Timwis (8/9/20)

Innokin MPV5 Is a large in-built battery alternative. Built for outdoor pursuits and as well as it's durability and all the usual bells and whistles features can be used as a power bank and has a large torch with SOS feature, thermometer, digital compass, Altimeter and barometer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (8/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> The original Tesla WYE would also fit well into this category.


Absolutely!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (8/9/20)

Timwis said:


> 2 ways of going either the armoured Aegis type route or the featherweight route where the mod no longer falls but floats gently to the deck when dropped!!!


Seconded and I opt for the latter. 

Of all the mods I've ever owned the strongest and sturdiest without a doubt is the Tesla WYE80. Featherweight and an absolute beast when it comes to taking knocks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (8/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Innokin MPV5 Is a large in-built battery alternative. Built for outdoor pursuits and as well as it's durability and all the usual bells and whistles features can be used as a power bank and has a large torch with SOS feature, thermometer, digital compass, Altimeter and barometer!


No built-in bar unfortunately!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/9/20)

And there is always the Ijoy Captain 2... also shock proof and dust proof...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheSubieVaper (8/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> The original Tesla WYE would also fit well into this category.


 Mine killed itself in the first 3 months of ownership , the screen just died.. very common on these

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (11/9/20)

TheSubieVaper said:


> Mine killed itself in the first 3 months of ownership , the screen just died.. very common on these



It's true the originals had lots of issues.


----------



## Stranger (11/9/20)

If you want the worlds toughest tactical mod



This mod is so tough you can beat a burglar with it


It has virtually no functions and therefore nothing to go wrong.





This mod is so tactical it will withstand shock even if attached as an under barrel on your shotgun.




Comes with a warning: This tactical mod is so well camouflaged that if you drop it , you may never find it again. Tactical stealth vaping never got better than this.



The Dovpo Elvt mini can run on batteries, gasoline, diesel and aero fuel

Normally we would say, get yours today, but you can't. We only sell to the military and Humvee owners.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (11/9/20)

If the internet is to be believed, that mod sold for 50 USD back in the day

Reactions: Like 1


----------

